# Bac Jahresrückblick 2012 x275



## Bac (31 Dez. 2012)

Hallo

Dies ist mein kleiner Jahresrückblick 2012 meiner Werke :WOW:
Und als kleinen Bonus gibt es noch meine Wallpaper
Nichts besonderes nur zusammen gestutzte Bilder auf 1920*1200

Viel Spaß damit​ 



































































































































































































































​ 
BONUS​ 











































































































































































































































































































































​ 

EUCH ALLEN EIN GUTES

2013





BAC​​


----------



## Sachse (31 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Bac Jahresrückblick 2012*

sind die ganzen wallis von dir?


----------



## Bac (31 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Bac Jahresrückblick 2012*

Ja selber zusammen gebastelt


----------



## Sachse (31 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Bac Jahresrückblick 2012*

okay, thanks für die Antwort, dann richtig geile Kollektion 

P.S.bin bei Wallis Postings bissle misstraurig, nicht jeder kann gute Wallis bauen und gewisse User kennt man, die das könnern - zählst jetzt mit dazu 

P. S. 2: zähl nicht dazu, aber kenn paar gute walli-maker


----------



## Backed (31 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Bac Jahresrückblick 2012*

Super, klasse bilder! Dank dir!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Bac Jahresrückblick 2012*

KLASSE DINGER DABEI (wenn nur nicht das einzestellen/ausschneiden so ein drama wär) Würde dann auch öfter welche machen (collagen ):thx::thumbup:​


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2012)

Da sind diverse schöne Sachen dabei!

:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Dez. 2012)

Hammer Sachen dabei :thx: vor allen Dingen natürlich Diane

Hätte nix dagegen, öfters was von dir zu sehen


----------



## marriobassler (31 Dez. 2012)

da hat sich jemand richtig toll mühe gegeben 

vielen dank dafür


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2012)

super, danke danke danke


----------



## Duant (31 Dez. 2012)

das nenne ich mal auf den punkt gebracht  :thx:


----------



## MC_Horn (31 Dez. 2012)

Da steckt ja mächtig viel Arbeit drin. Respekt!!! Extremst gute Werke dabei :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (1 Jan. 2013)

super fotos. vielen dank. die besten wünsche für 2013.


----------



## gugolplex (1 Jan. 2013)

Deine Wallis gefallen mir sehr gut. Du hast ein händchen dafür. :thumbup:

Hoffe wir sehen noch öfters was von dir. Vielen Dank. :thx:


----------



## hs4711 (1 Jan. 2013)

Danke Dir für den tollen Mix


----------



## Krone1 (1 Jan. 2013)

Da hat wer Silvester eine Nachtschicht eingelegt.
:thx:Bac


----------



## Zeus40 (2 Jan. 2013)

Tolle Arbeit! Fettes :thx: schön für die Mühe!

@All: Frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## rolf333 (2 Jan. 2013)

wunderbare auswahl. vielen dank!


----------



## spider70 (5 Jan. 2013)

Super Wallpapper!!
weiter so!!
Danke fürs teilen!!


----------



## mikamaster (31 Jan. 2013)

Ein ganz besonderer Dank für die Wallis........tolle harte und lange Arbeit. Danke und nochmals danke


----------



## DRAGO (25 Apr. 2013)

Super Walli´s der ersten Güte - vielen Dank dafür !


----------



## willis (26 Apr. 2013)

ich bastle auch hin und wieder ein bischen...

aber was Du da machst ist die *ganz große Schule*


:thx:


----------



## badiceman316 (27 Apr. 2013)

sehr gute arbeit weiter so


----------



## Cubus1968 (27 Apr. 2013)

Wow was für eine tolle Zusamenstellung...freue mich jetzt schon auf die 2013 Ausgabe :thx:


----------



## KayEss (25 Jan. 2014)

Nette Retrospektive, Danke!


----------



## Sarafin (31 Juli 2014)

Hammer Sachen dabei:thumbup::thx:


----------



## fischkopf (1 Aug. 2014)

einfach alles bei was das herz berührt super arbeit danke


----------



## SNoir (9 Dez. 2014)

:drip:
Zum ersten Mal hierüber gestolpert.
Ziemlich Spät  Aber besser spät, als nie  Sehr, sehr guter Thread :thumbup:
Zentnerschweres:
:thx:


----------



## Einskaldier (12 Apr. 2015)

Respekt, :thx: dafür


----------



## chini72 (25 Mai 2015)

EINFACH mal DANKE


----------



## SonyaMus (24 Aug. 2015)

Great wallpaper. Thanks!


----------

